# Frog or Toad tadpole.....



## jham66 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was just draining a collection of water at the top of yard to get rid of the mosquito larvae and noticed there were some tadpole in the "pond". I caught one to see if it looked more like a toad or frog and couldn't see any definite resemblance to either. Google searches had me leaning toward frog due to the placement of the eyes. I then saw some darker 'poles in another "pond", these were much smaller. The large one in the net is about 6mm across the smaller about 2-3mm.

Picasa Web Albums - Justin Hammond - Frog/Toad or ...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 14, 2011)

Definately frog, wrong colour for a toad. Toads tend to go for larger bodies of water too where they lay thousands of eggs, and the tadpoles swarm together on the bottom, and they're jet back. Don't get very big either.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jan 14, 2011)

frog its not big and fat and round


----------



## Specks (Jan 14, 2011)

thats weired as i posted straight after you made your post jham
but i was going to say its a frog cause toads are jet black and dont get very big either


----------



## jham66 (Jan 15, 2011)

Excellent! I have stopped draining the pond, I will either collect up the tadpoles and put them in a tub to mature or just leave them where they are... Just have to deal with the mosquito!!


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 16, 2011)

I took the young bloke down the local creek,stormwater drain to catch some frogs-fish etc.We seen heaps of little frogs jumping around,so we caught a heap,370+ but we stopped counting.On closer inspection i noticed they were infact little cane toads..We only caught a very small population where we were,so i can gather there wouldve been thousands...


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 16, 2011)

you caught 370+ that had to be good for the species in that area as you thought they were frogs...
and cane toads develop legs at a much smaller size then native frogs and another give away is their tail toads have a jet black pin through their tail with the rest of the tail is clear opposed to natives which have a more ... less clear tail lol


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Remember i gave up counting at 370+ we only got a small fraction of what was there.We could have got a thousand..Theres 3 other species of frogs around here,1 a small stumpy looking thing,medium stripe one and some large Green tree frogs,besides that,generally heaps of cane toads...On any night,i usually see 50+ adults..No wonder there spreading at such a fast rate...


----------



## Specks (Jan 16, 2011)

if you dont want to deal with mozzies just put a couple of blue eyes if the body of water is big enough or suitable


----------

